# Need a trained pigeon for indoor TV spot - Toledo, OH November 19th



## Michael419 (Nov 7, 2011)

Shooting a commercial on November 19th in Toledo, OH and need a trained pigeon to be in the spot. Shoot me an email at [email protected] for more info or details. Thanks!!


----------

